# Electric conversion or new diesel engine?



## e3marley (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm about to inherit a 1984 Vanagon that needs a new engine. Everything else is in good shape, including the kitchen and camper.
I have ample access to electric vehicle lithium ion energy storage & am looking for advice, interest or suggestions
on what it would take to convert a 1984 vanagon to electric. Yep, electric.
Idea is to have a "green machine" (doesn't have to go fast, just has to be able to sit in a parking lot or camp site and charge its batteries on solar and then continue truckin' along).
Solar powered equipment and greywater kitchen! 
It's not the lightest thing in the world, so got that.
But tips or places to look for engines, parts, reality check....please comment.
Then, based on the conversation the other option is to just get it a new engine.
It's gas now, but I want it to be diesel for better mileage, etc.


----------



## EdsTwin13 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Electric conversion or new diesel engine? (e3marley)*

I like the idea. Not sure I would have the kahunas to try it myself (or have the technical knowledge), but I love the idea of having a commuter car where the only regular expense is the insurance... Think of the money you'd save on gas and oil changes alone!
You might check out these DIY projects on Instructables:
http://www.instructables.com/i...c-car/
http://www.instructables.com/i...c_Car/

I was also looking at this video on YouTube the other day. Not much helpful information there, but it might help motivate you:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt5z8L4LBJE


----------

